# new building



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi All!

How is it with bureaucracy and timeframes if you want to do some rebuilding or f ex a new garage on your new bought resale villa. Is it timeconsuming and expensive to get such permissions?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi All!
> 
> How is it with bureaucracy and timeframes if you want to do some rebuilding or f ex a new garage on your new bought resale villa. Is it timeconsuming and expensive to get such permissions?
> 
> Anders


If the property has title deeds it is not a problem at all. You can do minor works without needing permission and with title deeds even if you want to do major works planning permission is easy to get. I don't think you need any permission for a garage if you have title deeds, only for a structure which will be inhabited like an extension.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Veronica!
As zou know I would never buy without Title Deeds. The house we are very interested in is still on sale I can see

Anders


----------

